# 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!



## Sentionline007 (3. Mai 2010)

*3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Hallo Leute!

Meine Voodoo hat mich villeicht genervt. Das ganze Wochenende hab ich  mir die surrenden und halb ausgeleierten Lüfterlager der Originallüfter  angehört. Hatte da kein Bock mehr drauf.  

Verwendete Materialien?

Gefrierbeutel
Sekundenkleber
Mehrzweckfett
1 Ohrstäbchen
Schlitzschraubendreher
stück Pappe
Cuttermesser
Schleifpaper (180/600/1000`er körnung)
Pinsel
Polierpaste
Stück alten lappen

Die alten Lüfter sind extrem fest! Diese lassen sich nur durch extreme  Kühlung heraus "sprengen" mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher.

1. Voodoo in den Gefrierbeutel und ab in die Tiefkühltruhe für 2 Std.
2. Stück pappe auf die Platine der Voodoo legen und die Kühler langsam  ab hebeln.
3. Mit dem Cuttermesser ganz leicht die groben überreste "abschaben".
4. Die GPU`s langsam und mit leichtem druck schleifen bis kein  Schriftzug und auch keine Paste mehr übrig ist. Zuerst mit 180`er  Körnung, dann mit 600 und dann mit der feinen 1000`er
5. Die Kühler an der unterseite nach der selben Reihenfolge auf einer  glatten unterlage schleifen
6. Die Kühler mit warmen Wasser und etwas Spülmittel reinigen und einige  minuten trocknen
7. Die GPU`s mit dem Pinsel vom Schleiffeinstaub befreien und mit einem  trockenen lappen die GPU Ränder säubern
8. Mit der Polierpaste und einem Stück Lappen die GPUs und die Kühler  polieren
9. Mit dem Wattestäbchen das Mehrzweckfett oder Wärmeleitpaste auf die  Markierte fläche geben (*2 Ecken für den sekundenkleber übrig lassen!*)
10. Sekundenkleber in die Ecken geben und den Kühler mit leichtem druck  aufsetzen (*Beachtet bitte den Abstand zum AGP/PCI Steckplatz! - Die  Karten müssen ja noch eingebaut werden!*)
11. Die Speicher nach dem selben Schema aufklebern, nur das dieses mal  das Fett und der Kleber auf den Kühler kommt.
*Entgegen anderer meinungen über die Voodoo Speicher, werden  meine Speicherkühler im Betrieb sehr warm! Speicherkühler auf jeden fall  von mir Empfohlen!
*12.  Lüfter befestigen. Egal welche, hauptsache belüftung. Denn meine Kühler  wurden im betrieb sehr heiss, wo ich mich entschlossen habe die Lüfter  doch noch zu verbauen.

Ich hätte kleinere Kühler "kaufen" können, aber warum, wenn ich schon alte Pentium III Kühler hier hab und Lüfter im überfluss.

Die Lüfter laufen mit 9 Volt wirklich sehr leise. Wenn ich will kann ich  auf 12V umstellen, aber vollkommen unnötig und auch deutlich lauter. Ich  kann die GPU Temperatur jetzt nur schätzen...Raumtemperatur  Die Karte wiegt nun etwa 1,5KG. Eine Voodoo 5 ist eh ein Glide Schwergewicht... 
 
Wünsche viel erfolg beim nachmachen. Und seid bitte sehr vorsichtig und  lasst euch viel Zeit bei solchen arbeiten. Eine 3Dfx Karte ist nicht nur  wertvoll, sondern auch äußerst selten!

Technische Daten des Unterbaurechners:

AMD AthlonXP 3000+ (Barton)
Asus A7V333
768MB DDR-333 CL2
3DFX Voodoo 5 5500AGP (mit extreme CoolMod!)
Windows 98SE mit Service Pack 2.1d

Das Gehäuse ist bestellt und wird 3Dfx konform umgebaut.

Danke fürs lesen. Kommentare zum Mod sind willkommen!

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

"Extrem" ist da gewiss das richtige Wort. Jetzt "musst" du der Karte aber auch 'ne Vmod verpassen, sonst verpufft der grandiose Kühleffekt fast im Nichts. Hier könnte es hinderlich werden, dass bei den Voodoos die GPU und der RAM stets mit derselben Geschwindigkeit laufen (müssen), ergo brauchst du zwei Mods. 

Meiner V5 6000 würde ich sowas niiie antun. Obwohl die gesamte Platine nach etwas Zockerei mit SGSSAA gefühlt ähnlich heiß wird wie eine GTX 480 ... 

BTW: Die VoodooAlert-Jungs würden sich bestimmt über deinen Thread freuen: http://www.voodooalert.de/board/index.php

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sentionline007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Mich haben die Lüfter genervt. Dieses geratter hält man doch nicht freiwillig aus. Und schon gar nicht würd ich mir die alten Lüfter der Königin reinschrauben. "Kühler" darf man die teile eigendlich nicht nennen, denn die furztrockene Paste darunter ist nur eine isolierende Lage wo sich die Hitze staut, wo ein Lüfter auch nix bewirken kann.

Wo find ich brauchbare Voltmod Anleitungen?

Bei einem ersten Test komm ich beim OC auf 185 Mhz. Getestet im 3DMark2001 Loop. Weiter geh ich erstmal nicht. Hat ja alles Zeit...

Ja, bei Voodooalert meld ich mich mal. Mal schauen was die meinen...

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Das ist mal ein richtig schöner Kühler denn du der Voodoo verpasst hast. Ich würde so einer Karte das aber nie antun.


----------



## Hadruhne (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

4 PCi Solts belegt


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Oh man ... Respekt vor der Arbeit, aber sei dir bewusst das du ein Stück Graka-Geschichte zerstört hast. 

Meine Voodoo 5 5500 liegt schön in der Vitrine und da bleibt sie auch.


----------



## Sentionline007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Hadruhne schrieb:


> 4 PCi Solts belegt


Nicht Wild. Brauch ich eh nie...



ConNerVos schrieb:


> ...sei dir bewusst das du ein Stück  Graka-Geschichte zerstört hast.


Zerstört?


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Ich mein du hast den Originalzustand zerstört, so als ob du einen Oldtimer mit einer Klimaanlage ausstattest.


----------



## Sentionline007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Könnte die Karte sprechen würde sie mich küssen und "Danke" sagen.  Das Bild mit den original-Lüftern ist doch süß geworden...

Nachher erstmal ne runde NFS 4 und Bleifuss II


----------



## schlappe89 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Also meiner Meinung nach wärst du der Oberkönig wenn du so ne Art Blende samt Radiallüfter hinbekommen würdest (wie bei modernen ATI und Nvidia Grakas). Deine Arbeit gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Sentionline007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach wärst du der Oberkönig wenn du so ne Art Blende samt Radiallüfter hinbekommen würdest (wie bei modernen ATI und Nvidia Grakas).


Herr, führe mich nicht in Versuchung...

Danke für die Blumen.

mfg


----------



## schlappe89 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Ich stell mir dass so geil als Mod vor im geilen Gehäuse  aber ich liebe es mit alter Hardware zu arbeiten. Erstaunt mich immer wieder wie lang die Sachen doch halten.


----------



## Saab-FAN (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Ich hab ähnliches mit meiner Voodoo 5 5500 gemacht. Nur hab ich die Kühler nicht erst tiefgefroren, sondern so abgehebelt (um es vorweg zu nehmen: Sie geht noch!). Anschließend hab ich Zalman Northbridge-Kühler drauf geschraubt und die original-Lüfter dran geschraubt. 
Die original-Kühler hab ich anschließend auf die Voodoo 2-Karten geklebt, die für die ganz alte Garde von Spielen in meinem Retro-PC zuständig sind. Voodoo 1 krieg ich iwie nicht ans laufen (falscher Chipsatz?).
Aber Papstlüfter an die Zalmans schrauben... Hätte was *schraubendreher zück* 

Edit: Abendliche Bastelstunde ist vorbei und das Ergebnis sieht so aus:
Erstmal Originalzustand (schon bissl älter): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt modifiziert mit den original Lüftern: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht das ganze installiert aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter stammen übrigens von Sockel 7-CPU-Kühlern, die ich gestern bei Schiwi um die Ecke neu gekauft hab. Die haben ne ganze Kiste von den Dingern rumstehen. Und die Teile sind sehr universell einsetzbar (Northbridge-Kühlung, Kühlkörper für meine beiden Voodoo2-Karten). 

@ Sentionline007: Schleichfahrt hab ich bislang auch noch nicht mit Glide ans laufen bekommen. Zumindest nicht richtig. Meine Voodoo 3 3500 rendert zwar in Glide, aber an einigen Stellen sind die Texturen schlicht Schwarz. Und Voodoo1-Karten... Ich hab keine Ahnung, was ich da falsch mache. Irgendwie laufen die nie. 
Btw. Ich habs auch nicht hingekriegt, Schleichfahrt mit meinen Voodoo 2-Karten zum laufen zu kriegen (weder Sinlge, noch SLI-Betrieb). Weisst da was?


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Herr, führe mich nicht in Versuchung...
> 
> Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> mfg




an sowas ähnlichen hab ich mal rumgebastelt ^^

ist nur nie fertig geworden 


design usw. fertig

nur gebaut hab ich das teil noch net ...

(aber da ich sowieso  am wakü basteln bin, könnt ich viell. mal das alte projekt aus der schublade holen (im wahrsten sinne ))


----------



## Sentionline007 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Hab ein Video gemacht. Aber nicht lachen pls 

3Dfx Voodoo 5 5500 AGP Extreme Cool Mod


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

du klingst wie heinz rühmann ^^

(feuerzangenbowle lässt grüßen)


----------



## Ebula (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Wie geil... Ich trauer dem voodoo zeitalter immer noch nach. und das die pleite gegangen sind weil sie der meinung wahren keiner kauft ne graka für 500 DM... schade eigentlich.
Ich hab meine erste voodoo als zusatzkarte zu ner vga karte gehabt und jedi knight war das erst spiel das ich jeh mit 3D beschleunigung erlebt habe.
Geile nummer und danke für die bilder. Das weck nostalgie


----------



## Sentionline007 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Habe den Kühler gestern abgenommen um es erneut zu befestigen und wirklich ganz sicher zu gehen. Aufgrund des hohen gewichts der Kühler hab ich mich für eine 4 Punkt verklebung entschieden. Denn es war im Grunde nicht geplant das Lüfter an die Kühler kommen, wo eine 2 Punkt verklebung gereicht hätte. Passivbetrieb geht aber voll nicht, weil die Kühlkörper so heiss werden, das Hitzetod droht.

@Saab-FAN: Deine SLI Lösung ist ja echt Porno. Gib die Dinger ja nie weg, oder gib sie mir! Hätt ich auch gern. Eine Voodoo 1 hab ich auch hier und würde die gerne mit der Voodoo 5 koppeln. Aber wie du schon selber sagst, irgendwie laufen die NIE! Ich hab einmal ein 3Dfx Intro Logo mal zu sehen bekommen...das wars von der Karte.

Dein Mod ist auch Cool!

mfg


----------



## BigBoymann (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Moin, 

klasse Karten. 

Hat noch einer eine für mich über????

Ich hab mir mal gedacht, dass man doch auch einen MK-13 auf die Voodos bekommt, dann noch zwei 120mm Noctua Lüfter und man müsste extremes OC Potenzial haben. 

Aber zu deinem Versuch, schaut zwar nicht gut aus, aber erfüllt sicherlich seinen Zweck besser als vorher. Aber für das nächste Mal nimm doch statt Sekundenkleber Wärmeleitkleber, der ist fast genauso stabil, erfüllt aber gleichzeitig noch einen wichtigen Zweck. 


P.S.
Haben wir hier nicht so Freaks rumlaufen die sich selber Kühler fräsen??? Die könnten doch mal so eine große rote Platte fräsen und dann einen Radiallüfter draufpacken. Sollte für euch doch keine Probleme geben, oder?


----------



## Sentionline007 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Ich hab das eben aus dem zusammengebaut was ich hier habe, nur um die Kühlung zu verbessern und die ausgeleierten Lüfter los zu werden.

Wollte ich ein Hollywood Voodoo zaubern, hätt ich sicherlich eine Firma bei uns im Industriegebiet gefunden, die mir was kleines fräsen.

Bis ich die Voodoo gefunden habe, das passende Board, die passende CPU hats gedauert. Und jetzt noch das Gehäuse mit einer neuen Festplatte etc. kostete alles genug. Ich hatte einfach kein Bock nochmal 100€ in ein "Luxus Individual Cooler" zu investieren. Denn kostenmäßig komm ich so langsam in Regionen einer neuen GTX260. Man kann es auch übertreiben.

Ich hab einfach nur das beschrieben was ich gemacht habe. Lese ich mir die extreme abneigung und respektlosen Kommentare mancher und hätte es vorausgeahnt, hätt ich den Artikel nicht Online gestellt. Ich bitte also die leute die den Artikel nicht mögen einfach weg klicken.

btw. Ich bezweifle das Wärmeleitkleber bessere Kühleigenschaften als meine Lösung hat. Die Hitzeaufnahme der Kühler ist einfach nur super, da schon im Passivbetrieb schon sehr schnell heiss! OC geht bis max. 190Mhz, ab da soll der Speicher dicht machen, genau so ist es auch bei mir. Was ich brauche ist eine Voltmod (Wie Raff schon anmerkte), aber das hat Zeit bis ich Infos dazu habe, wie ich es am besten ausführe.

mfg


----------



## BigBoymann (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Ich hab das eben aus dem zusammengebaut was ich hier habe, nur um die Kühlung zu verbessern und die ausgeleierten Lüfter los zu werden.
> 
> Wollte ich ein Hollywood Voodoo zaubern, hätt ich sicherlich eine Firma bei uns im Industriegebiet gefunden, die mir was kleines fräsen.
> 
> ...



Zum ersten finde ich deinen Mod ja durchaus gelungen, die aufwendige Konstruktion wäre nur eine Idee die ich einfach mal einbringen wollte. Das Fräsen eines Kühlers wird im Auftrag sicherlich den Wert solch einer Karte um ein vielfaches überschreiten. Aber ich weiß hier ist jemand im Forum, der hat doch auch selber schon Wasserkühler gefräst, für denjenigen wäre es sicher eine interessante Aufgabe solche einen Kühler zu realisieren. 

Ich hoffe du hast meinen Kommentar nicht gemeint mit dem Punkt der extremen Abneigung. Denn so war es def. nicht gemeint. Ich finde es gut dass jemand noch die alte Hardware ausnutzt. Ich bin selber auf der Suche nach 3 alten Win98 Laptops für einige alte Games ala Command & Conquer.

Die Sachen die ich schrieb meinte ich nicht abwertend nur als Idee und konstruktive Kritik 
WLK hätte sicherlich schon etwas gebracht, vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hätte ich dir wahrscheinlich zugestimmt. Aber ich habe irgendwann gewechselt von der Standard 08/15 WLP zu den Liquid Metal Pads und als die Temperatur in meinem komplett Passiv gekühltem HTPC um 6° sank (CPU Temp) war ich durchaus überzeugt das jede gute WLP den anderen überlegen ist. Verbaue selbst nur noch Arctic Silver für Freunde und Liquid Metal für mich.


----------



## Sentionline007 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Nein du warst nicht gemeint. Gemeint sind die Kiddies, die meinen alles besser zu können und auf andere herab schauen versuchen oder sich selber als "wichtig Mann, der mehr Plan hat" darstellen. Egal...

Wenn die meinen eine Voodoo in die Vitrine zu stellen ist das doch deren Sache, nicht meine. Ich will mit dem Voodoo Rechner aber so einiges zocken, und dafür schraub ich mir bestimmt nicht dieses rattern der Lüfterlager rein. Das Opfer wär mir zu groß, zumal ich auch noch in Aspirin investieren müsste.

Gott wie ich mich jetzt schon auf das durchspielen von NICE2, Bleifuss 2 & Co. freue. 

mfg


----------



## Owly-K (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Mal ein ganz blöder Einwurf: Nach meinen Erfahrungen wird gewöhnlicher Sekundenkleber irgendwann spröde und bricht sehr leicht. Die Temperaturen werden dies wohl eher beschleunigen. Bedenkt man das Gewicht der Kühler und den sparsamen Einsatz des Klebers, könnte es irgendwann zu einem "Absturz" im wörtlichen Sinne kommen. Oder hast du schon Langzeiterfahrung mit etwas Vergleichbarem gemacht?


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

extremer klebstoff - sorry ^^ 

mir ist gerade diese szene durchs hirn geflogen ^^  

YouTube - Werner Volles Rooäää!  (katzenstreu xD)


----------



## Khufu (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Geile arbeit, sieht zwar sehr Xtreme aus^^ aber ich finds klasse wenn alte Hardware weiter genutzt wird. Wie schon gesagt, dafür ist Hardware da, zum benutzen, nicht um sie ins Regal zu stellen. 
Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht. 

Werde den Thread jedenfalls im Auge behalten^^



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß hier ist jemand im Forum, der hat doch auch selber schon Wasserkühler gefräst, für denjenigen wäre es sicher eine interessante Aufgabe solche einen Kühler zu realisieren.



Das Dürfte zum einen Klutten sein oder André und Finn von Anfi-Tec wäre zumindest einen versuch wert. 
Nur der Preis dürfte nicht gerade gering sein.


----------



## Sentionline007 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Da viele die Optik bemängelt haben und ich mir denke das es auch besser geht...

...work in Progress...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Hab' mir grad' die Newskommentare durchgelesen und mich fast an meinem Essen verschluckt - gib' nicht zu viel auf die Meinung dieser Dauernörgler . Ich find' den Mod echt gelungen (ist denn alles Unkonventionelle schlecht ?) und die Lüfterfarbe ist doch völlig wurscht .

[irony]Die nächste Kritik kommt dann sicher, weil der Lüfter angemalt und nicht besprayed wurden und deswegen natürlich völlig unbrauchbar sind - zudem auch noch einfarbig und nicht in Hochglanz, was erlaubst du dir denn überhaupt!![/ironie] . 

Gibt's denn nochmal finale Bilder ?


----------



## Sentionline007 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Sicher kommen noch Bilder...

Aber wie gesagt, ich lass mir Zeit beim basteln. Zumal ich die Farbe jetzt 2 mal auftragen muss und das erstmal trocknen darf...

...mist wo ist der Klarlack...?


----------



## Khufu (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Eile mit weile, schnell wird meist schlecht, darum lieber zuviel als zu wenig zeit lassen. 
Umso besser wird das Ergebniss 

*neugierigbin*


----------



## MaJu1337 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Ic überleg mir uach die ganze Zeit, eine Voodo 5 5500 zu kaufen, eine 6000er kommt garnicht bei mir in frage (!!!! GELD !!!!) aber ich möchte die 5500 mit einen TV Out und auf AGP haben, oder ist AGP bei deiser Karte noch nicht schneller als PCI ?


----------



## Sentionline007 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Eine Voodoo 5 mit TV-Out gibt es nicht. Und eine PCI version der Voodoo 5 zu bekommen ist fast schon unmöglich geworden, weil die Preise für diesen immer höher klettern. Der Grund ist, das man die PCI Versionen in jedem Rechner verwenden kann. Theoretisch auch in einem Corei7 System etc. deswegen sind die so teuer.

Die AGP Version der Voodoo 5 dürfte ~15% schneller sein als die PCI, wegen der höheren Bandbreite am AGP Bus.

@All: Ich treibe noch einige Einzelteile auf, dann wird meine Voodoo fertig sein. Also noch einige Tage geduld.

mfg


----------



## STER187 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

woohuu, ich liebe solche Mods!!

echt nice.

aber warum hast du nicht Wärmeleitkleber verwendet? wäre sicher besser geworden..

Temps wären auch spitze fallst du sie messen kannst.. 

noch viel Erfolg! 

mfg
STER187


----------



## Sentionline007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



STER187 schrieb:


> aber warum hast du nicht Wärmeleitkleber verwendet? wäre sicher besser geworden..


Weil ich schonmal Wärmeleitkleber verwendet habe. Ich finde das zeug recht spröde wenns nach einigen Tagen trocknet und nicht besser als ein "Fett Kern". Zumal ich keins hier hab und ich mal das Mehrzweckfett testen wollte. Von der Konsistenz und vom Preis her ist es für PCs eigendlich wie geschaffen.

Temperaturen werd ich messen, wenn es fertig ist. Ich feile noch an der Kartenbeleuchtung. Die Lüfter werden von den Kühlkörpern gelöst und an der Platine direkt verankert (Randlöcher). Die Rechteckigen Halterungen der Lüfter wandern in den Müll. Es kommen 3 Lüfter an die Karte.

Lasst euch überraschen 

mfg


----------



## Khufu (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Ich feile noch an der Kartenbeleuchtung. Die Lüfter werden von den Kühlkörpern gelöst und an der Platine direkt verankert (Randlöcher). Die Rechteckigen Halterungen der Lüfter wandern in den Müll. Es kommen 3 Lüfter an die Karte.
> 
> Lasst euch überraschen
> 
> mfg



O_O

Hört sich ja mal geil an, wird immer besser


----------



## lordraphael (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Die arme Karte ........


----------



## shootme (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Also erstmal Respekt, denn ein Kühler kann niemals zu stark sein, und dieses rustikale Retro-Design steht der Voodoo 5 ausgezeichnet. 
Hab mich von deiner Arbeit so inspirieren lassen das ich selber gleich angefangen hab, eine meiner Voodoo 5 umzubauen und eine passende Vitrine dazu, die anderen bleiben vorerst mal in der Verpackung.
Leider is die Vitrine noch nicht fertig da ich noch auf einen Haufen Teile von Caseking warte. Freu mich schon auf Dark Forces II. Keine Sorge, die Vodoo wird von der Seite mit Frischluft versorgt.

ImageShack(TM) slideshow

P.S: Eine Voodoo 5 AGP zu bekommen is nicht so schlimm, hab letzte Woche 3 bei Epay gesehn und eine davon um 15 Euro ersteigert, eine davon war PCI, die war aber teurer. Ich such verzweifelt eine Voodoo 4, die sind da schon ein bissl seltener.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Cool, echt cool^^
Ich bewundere Leute, die solche extremen sachen probieren. Und du hast ja auch mit einem sehr wertvollen gegenstand hantiert, der bei solchen mods auch mal kaputtgehen kann.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Also ich habe mir deine Mod schon bei VA angesehen und ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Ich find die Mod grausam!
Worin genau der Sinn einer solchen Mod liegen soll, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Selbst die originalen AAVID kühlen ausreichend. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Karte durch diese Monsterkühler, die unweigerlich irgendwann mal abfallen werden, völlig verschandelt ist.

 Nennt mich ne Heulsuse oder sonstwas, aber ich sehe die Mod bei weitem nicht so positiv wie einige andere hier. Da gab es schon DEUTLICH bessere Modifikationen, die entweder sinnvoll die Kühlung verbessert haben (WaKü) oder die Lautstärke mit konventionellen Methoden stark gesenkt haben (Zalman Passivkühlung).
Zu erwähnen wäre wohl auch "feinripps" Kühler für die V5 5500, er hat sich in vorbildlicher Weise Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie man die Voodoo 5 mit einem besseren Kühler ausstatten könnte, ohne sie vollkommen zu verschandeln.


----------



## shootme (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> ....wie man die Voodoo 5 mit einem besseren Kühler ausstatten könnte, ohne sie vollkommen zu verschandeln.



Ich will das hier nicht in Geflame ausarten lassen oder so, aber Schönheit liegt doch noch immer noch im Auge des Betrachters (wennst das nicht glaubst frag meine Ex ), und auch ein HEMI bei dem der Kompressor oben durch die Motorhaube guckt gefällt nicht jedem. Abgesehn davon war die Voodoo 5 schon damals ne hässliche Karte. Bei nem Schönheitswettbewerb hätte sie gegen ne 3D Prophet 4500 AGP oder gegen die Grüne Pest nicht die geringste Chance gehabt. Jo die Verpackung, die war geil. Da is jeder Umbau ne optische Aufwertung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für alle die zu jung sind um sich daran zu erinnern, das is ne Kyro II und ne Geforce 2 Ultra.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Gut, aber einen Oldtimer mit einer Klimaanlage auszustatten, wäre auch ein Epic Fail.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

@shootme:
Es geht um den Originalzustand.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

alles ansichtssache, shice auf den originalzustand wenn das ding nem reisbrenner@11k+ upm konkurenz macht!
finds gut und funktional, alte komponenten weiterverwendet, eher aufwand beim basteln ...
leute die bei pcs noch geld für moddig ausgeben haben sowieso die grösste klatsche 

das ding hat funktional zu sein, nicht blingbling sabre super moon blitzy oder sowas.
wer kunst mag soll in die kunsthalle gehen.

ich finds gut, weiter so


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Yeah brachiale Power, sieht schon geil aus


----------



## X48-Power (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Krass aber leicht übertrieben


----------



## KingKoolKata (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Hallo Leute,

ich war so angetan von der Umbauidee von Sentionline007 das ich meiner V5 5500 auch mal ne Mod verpassen musste und Ihr ein Zuhause schaffen wollte 

Ich hab es ähnlich gemacht wie Sentionline, jedoch hab ich die Kühler alle auf Größe gesägt und mir in einer 7 Stundenaktion nachts bei nem Kumpel im Keller, den Wolf gefeilt und geschliffen 

Ausgangspunkt waren auch ähnlich große Kühler, jedoch mit komplett planer Unterseite damit ich jedes Teil verwenden konnte.....

Die Kühler für die GPUs habe ich mit jeweils 2 Schrauben am PCB befestigt und nicht geklebt.
Die Teile für die Speicherchips wurden ebenfalls verklebt mit einem Modellbaukleber mit einer hauchdünnen Schicht, damit ja so wenig wie möglich isoliert.

Und wer jetzt denkt das die Kühlung für die Rambausteine übertrieben sei, dem sei gesagt das sie ohne Luftzug echt sau warm werden......Aber ja , sie ist übertrieben 

Ich fand es aber einfach angebracht beiseitig die selben Kühler zu verweden und alle Lamellen in einer Richtung auszurichten, damit der Luftzug von dem 120er Lüfter auch schön alles kühlen kann.

Die Voodoo läuft nun im absoluten Silentbetrieb bei 193 Mhz rockstable ohne Artefakte und noch ohne Vmod.

Als Board verwende ich momentan ein Asus A7s333 was leider meinen 3000+ Barton als 2100+ erkennt, trotz neuestem BIOS und ihm leider auch nur 1,24 V statt 1,65 bereit stellt.Welche auch niche eingestellt werden kann.
Daher rennt der Prozi momentan auch nur mit 1,81 Ghz....mehr ist absolut nicht drin bei der Spannung....

Bin aber grade an einem Epox 8K5A2+ dran....

Momentan limitiert anscheinend die CPU ganz derbe, da ich im 3dMark2001 die selben FPS bekomme egal ob auf 166 oder 193Mhz kartenseitig......

Jedoch wird jedes bisschen mehr Takt der CPU in mehr FPS umgewandelt.....Ebenso scheint es der Karte noch relativ wurscht zu sein ob 640x480 oder 1280x1024, die FPS im ersten Test sind die selben. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus das die Voodoo auf die CPU wartet^^ Schon echt krass für so eine alte Karte 

So und hier noch ein paar Bilder meines Mods.....Ich hoffe es gefällt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Jap  lad die Bilder einfach hier im Forum hoch


----------



## KingKoolKata (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

ah !  THX


----------



## amdfreak (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Passiv gekühlt 
Hätt ich doch bloss bei mir ne alte Graka rumliegen, die würd nen zalman cnps9700nt kriegen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Die Blöcke dürften aber arg warm werden, oder? Der VSA-100 ist ein größerer Hitzkopf als man denkt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## KingKoolKata (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Blöcke dürften aber arg warm werden, oder? Der VSA-100 ist ein größerer Hitzkopf als man denkt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Rrrrichtig !  deswegen ist im Gehäuse vor der karte auch ein 120mm fan der schön über die platine drüber bläst  daher auch alle Lamellen in eine Richtung 

Somit ist die Karte zwar passiv gekühlt, wird jedoch aktiv angeblasen 

der Abstand der Kühler passt auch grade eben damit alle Kühler was vom Luftstrom abbekommen 
Hier nen Bild von innen, ist aber noch lang nicht fertig und momentan eher etwas Improvisiert.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch mal das Gehäuse von aussen.....leider nicht ganz zu^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir auch schon 3dfx Aufkleber besorgt und muss das Farbkonzept noch ganz durchziehen......Wenn ich denn Zeit finde


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## KingKoolKata (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Sieht echt geil aus!




vielen dank 

Bin noch am überlegen was ich noch so ändern könnte 

Will eine Orange-hochglanz , Schwarz-matt- 3dfx Mod machen 

Und die Karte soll sich halt so gut wie möglich einfügen.....Hat noch jemand ne idee? vllt. den rand des PCBs Orange machen? oder den Stromstecker?

Das PCB selber möchte ich lassen wie es ist  Das ist mir dann doch zu heikel


----------



## Dommerle (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Also den Stromstecker würde ich auf jeden Fall noch orange machen, das passt bestimmt super!


----------



## Zoon (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Da wäre eigtl. so ein 20 cm Lüfter in der Gehäusetür ideal, der könnte dann die Graka großflächig anblasen ...


----------



## KingKoolKata (3. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Zoon schrieb:


> Da wäre eigtl. so ein 20 cm Lüfter in der Gehäusetür ideal, der könnte dann die Graka großflächig anblasen ...




Stimmt eigentlich  jedoch ist das Gehäuse an der Seite offen  somit bekommt der 120er auch frischluft


----------



## Shi (4. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

Bau doch ne Backplate


----------



## Dommerle (4. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Shi schrieb:


> Bau doch ne Backplate



Ne Orangene Backplate


----------



## KingKoolKata (4. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Ne Orangene Backplate



oh ja das klingt verlockend  dann aber mit chiprückseitenkühlung 

werde morgen evtl. mal bei meinem kumpel in der kühlerkiste kramen  mal sehen was die so hervorbringt


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (6. November 2010)

*AW: 3Dfx Voodoo 5 Kühlung mal extrem!*

hey die sieht nich schlecht aus 

ne schöne "modernisierung" für so ne alte Karte


----------

